# Green Acrylic



## dexter0606 (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone have, or know where I can get some green acrylic that would match the Green Bay Packers colors?
Need to make a Packers pen

Jeff


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 6, 2009)

dexter0606 said:


> Does anyone have, or know where I can get some green acrylic that would match the Green Bay Packers colors?
> Need to make a Packers pen
> 
> Jeff



You mean a pen using colore _inspired_ by the Green Bay Packers?  

Unless you have a liscense for their products, you can't say it's actually a Packer pen.  

Kidding aside, Woodcraft and Rockler have solid green acrylics available.  I know that Arizona Silhouette also has some PR blanks that look cool that incorporate both Green and Yellow. 

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/EPR_Pen_Blanks.htm


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 6, 2009)

It should be against the law to make a Packers Pen,lol.  That a tough green to match up.  Good luck!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeff-in-Indiana is my go to guy to match any team color. Contact him.


----------



## RIPPIN45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bear Tooth Woods carries a Lemon/lime acrylic.  

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_62&sort=2a&page=2


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe Packer's green is described as "green with envy of better teams"


----------



## www (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeff-in-Indiana does a great job, and he is good guy.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 6, 2009)

I got pretty darn close totally on accident. Spring Green Pearl-X with some Carbon Black added to darken it.


----------



## heinedan (Nov 6, 2009)

Woodcraft has one they call the Gecko:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020330/21355/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Gecko.aspx

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## dexter0606 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys
I'll let you know how I make out

Jeff


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 10, 2009)

The Packers website shows the official colors to be as follows:


Dark Green (PMS 5535-C)
Gold (PMS 1235-C)
White
See the following link for images of all of the PMS (Pantone Matching System) Color Chart.

http://www.logologic.com/screenprinting/pms_colors.htm


----------



## sekach (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeff, Not sure if you found what you were looking for yet.  I have used PSI's aquabright yellow and green (http://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXAQB03.html) for quite a few Green Bay Packers "inspired" pens.  And they turn out beautifully, so much so that I had customers order more.  I don't think you can find a closer match.  Just one word of caution, remember to paint either your blanks before you insert them so the brass doesn't show through...

Bob


----------

